# Eventing Drawn Order



## teapot (25 July 2012)

Going by a couple of tweets, including Sam Clark,

USA have drawn 1st, Canada 9th and not seen any other mentions yet...


----------



## hcm88 (25 July 2012)

New Zealand 20th and Netherlands 11th apparently also


----------



## teapot (25 July 2012)

Excellent maybe between us all we'll be able to piece together


----------



## hcm88 (25 July 2012)

According to Uptown Eventing:

Ecuador
USA
Australia
France
South Africa, 
Poland
Germany
Ireland
Canada
Belgium, 
Netherlands
Belarus
Japan
Brazil
Italy, 
Austria
Great Britain
Sweden
Jamaica
New Zealand, 
Russia
Thailand.


----------



## teapot (25 July 2012)

Oooo interesting! Thanks


----------

